# Biete Siemens Sinamics control unit cu320



## SpS (25 Juli 2009)

ich biete hier einen neuen siemens sinamics control unit cu 320 in original verpackung an!
ist noch versiegelt!

auf dem aufkleber stehen folgende sachen

sinamics control unit cu 320 
ta o... 55 grad celsius supply 23vdc 6.5 A
digital outputs 24vdc 0.5 A

a5e01133848


6sl3040-0ma00-0aa1  version g   qty 1

t-x62038085

mit dabei ist eine art karte oder cpu darauf stehen folgende sachen drauf

siemens ag 2009

6sl3054-0cg01-1aao

sinamics s 120

performance 1

hw Ser no st0b300000000059918

ser no  t-x6rw02873

23.6.2009

02.06.01.00

disp. note no  23729121

bei interesse einfach melden!

könnt mir dann auch preisvorschlag senden!

ganz wichtig das teil wird zusammen mit dieser cpu oder karte da verkauft!


----------



## SpS (14 August 2009)

braucht dieses teil keiner? 
mail an cephiro@gmx.de


----------



## Solaris (17 August 2009)

Aus welcher dunklen Quelle stammen denn die Teile wenn man fragen darf? Was ist mit Garantie? Was ist mit einer ordentlichen Rechnung?


----------

